
Netflix Is Bringing Back Bill Nye and “The Magic School Bus” - seycombi
https://qz.com/906605/netflix-is-bringing-back-bill-nye-and-the-magic-school-bus-to-remind-us-all-that-science-is-important/
======
dsrajapaksha
I loved watching "The Magic School Bus" as a kid. It would start just after
I'm home from school and most of the time had lunch while watching it.

~~~
JoshGlazebrook
I love TMSB. I remember one episode where they had to build a bridge out of
toothpicks and gum drops (they were shrunk). Not sure why that episode sticks
with me, maybe because I was really into K'nex as a kid?

I'm kind of bitter that they replaced Ms Frizzle. Lily Tomlin is still alive
and in another Netflix show, why couldn't she voice her?

------
johnhenry
Netflix is the new PBS?

